# DS #4962: Ghost Trick (Japan)



## T-hug (Jun 19, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6273^^


----------



## Jax (Jun 19, 2010)

OBJECT... oh wait, wrong game!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes! Finally! I've been waiting for this one for so long!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 19, 2010)

Yes! This is the apparent Ace Attorney clone, but then again it is by Capcom. Regardless, it looks awesome and I want!


----------



## pioquinto111 (Jun 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Yes! This is the apparent Ace Attorney clone, but then again it is by Capcom. Regardless, it looks awesome and I want!


I don't get why you guys call this game an Ace Attorney clone. can you tell me why?


----------



## Shinintendo (Jun 19, 2010)

It's original IMO, and seems nice game. waiting for the English release to enjoy fully, any idea when it will be released? (I know this type of game doesn't need much understanding but still)


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 19, 2010)

The story and music seem to be pretty good to me! Too bad, though... It's in Japanese right now.


----------



## Bowza (Jun 19, 2010)

Working on DSTWO


----------



## luke_c (Jun 19, 2010)

pioquinto111 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a look at the trailer and you will see why, i'm not saying it's a bad thing and after all it is made by the same person who created Ace Attorney, but there's definitely the same feel to it.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 19, 2010)

lg;we

Looks good; want english.


----------



## Eighteen (Jun 19, 2010)

Omg I want English one !!


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 19, 2010)

Hmm... I'll have ta lrn2Japanese and Lrn2Rom-Hack for this one...


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 19, 2010)

Please tell me there's a secret english mode


----------



## phoenixclaws (Jun 19, 2010)

We'll have to wait until sometime Winter 2010 (North America) for an English release.


----------



## Jax2004 (Jun 19, 2010)

US Available 09/28/10


----------



## B-Blue (Jun 19, 2010)

English or GTFO


----------



## signz (Jun 19, 2010)

lmao, awesome AP on AKAIO 1.7 - there is no dialoge text, just white dialogue bubbles.


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jun 19, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> lmao, awesome AP on AKAIO 1.7 - there is no dialoge text, just white dialogue bubbles.


That sounds perfect.

As long as you know how to play, and the website's demo helps with that.

Ah, it doesn't seem to load at all with the DSTT. Error code -4.


----------



## Mishioshu (Jun 19, 2010)

doesn't work on the DSTT =(
gives a "load rom errcode=-4"


----------



## berna.leao (Jun 19, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> lmao, awesome AP on AKAIO 1.7 - there is no dialoge text, just white dialogue bubbles.


How could you make it work? It gives me a white screen on AKAIO 1.7. Tried running it on NO$GBA, gives fatal error.


----------



## killercow (Jun 19, 2010)

Ap on akaio: white text and white screen at the end of the training...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jun 19, 2010)

Cant wait for the English one!!


----------



## Zagorex (Jun 19, 2010)

killercow said:
			
		

> Ap on akaio: white text and white screen at the end of the training...



-> Patch Click Here


----------



## Mbmax (Jun 19, 2010)

Bowza said:
			
		

> Working on DSTWO


Same on EZVi FW v101 +k3.0 with the clean dump.


----------



## Twiffles (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh god, when is my mail coming. Hopefully Takumi can stop spamming my twitter now.


----------



## killercow (Jun 19, 2010)

Zagorex said:
			
		

> killercow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dryo (Jun 19, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Yes! Finally! I've been waiting for this one for so long!



Oh no you didn't


----------



## killercow (Jun 19, 2010)

Zagorex said:
			
		

> killercow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 19, 2010)

i hope someones working on an english trans patch, we would all appreciate it right guys?


----------



## Mishioshu (Jun 19, 2010)

sonicsmash2 said:
			
		

> i hope someones working on an english trans patch, we would all appreciate it right guys?


theres absolutely no point in making one because the english version will be coming out in a couple of months
it would be wasted effort in my opinion


----------



## Splych (Jun 19, 2010)

ah, 
that game looks niceee!

i am buying it ^^.


----------



## azotyp (Jun 19, 2010)

The pose of character form the boxart is most disturbing.


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 19, 2010)

killercow said:
			
		

> Zagorex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orel (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks awesome, obvously waiting for english version though XP
When is it coming out again?


----------



## Popin (Jun 19, 2010)

I was so excited when I saw the name...then I remembered it was the Japanese release.


----------



## Zane (Jun 19, 2010)

I like the graphics style of the game. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## basher11 (Jun 19, 2010)

this game is pretty fun!


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 19, 2010)

Can't wait for the English version. I've been hearing about this game since Ace Attorney Investigations came out.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Jun 19, 2010)

looks awsome. like the story hope english comes out fast


----------



## .Darky (Jun 19, 2010)

I still don't understand why some of you guys call it an Ace Attorney spin-off. Yes, it was created by the same guy but that doesn't mean anything...unless of course the creator himself said both worlds were somehow connected.

Anyway, the game looks fun. I'll just have to wait for a localization.


----------



## Fabis94 (Jun 19, 2010)

From the cover it looks like the "Ghost trick" will be surprise buttsecks.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 19, 2010)

a great game, wrong language... will take some time to get englishized but jap will be able to play it


----------



## Cbajd5 (Jun 19, 2010)

Apparently 2ch has fixed it for the DSTT, but i have to download the stuff to try it. There's an entry in the infolib.dat for it (Actually some type of new firmware in Japanese, but the only change in the .dats is in the infolib), and 2(?) patchers for it. One's Rudolph Presents Universal Child's Play Patch and the other is Open Patch, which apparenlty makes Soft Resetting work.

This is all going off of Google Translate though.

And the infolib.dat let's it load. To two white screens.

Well, interesting. Using the entire Firmware they give you makes it work. The firmware is in Japanese though. Eh.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 19, 2010)

I got excited.... until I realized it wasn't Ghostwire.


----------



## Crahlo (Jun 19, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> I still don't understand why some of you guys call it an Ace Attorney spin-off. Yes, it was created by the same guy but that doesn't mean anything...unless of course the creator himself said both worlds were somehow connected.
> 
> Anyway, the game looks fun. I'll just have to wait for a localization.



Well, it's confirmed to take place in the same Universe as Ace Attorney. Some of the characters, like Phoenix, could make an apparition. We saw him in the first trailer (Anyway, it seems that the dog Missile is in the game. But that is an easter egg)

Good release, gonna play it!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 19, 2010)

dryo said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? I don't get it...


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 20, 2010)

Wait... im confused now... when you're dead next to lynne (talking with a lamp...), what are you supposed to do?
I got over to her body but then a cutscene happends and I restart from the same position as the beginning.
am I doing something wrong? or is it AP?


----------



## banchan (Jun 20, 2010)

quezcotl> same for me. I tried 5 times and the game seems to loop again at the same scene.
When you click on "Return to past", we start again and again the same thing.
I found on japanese site a guide and after clicking the lamp, it should continue on the next chapter but in my case, it doesn't.

I think this is a bug from the linker or a protection.

Running the game on a Supercard DSione (last firmware) and all dialog boxes are blank.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 20, 2010)

```
00004200:
1C009FE5001090E518209FE5020051E1
14109F050810800510109F05B4108005
1EFF2FE1C41E0F02F0955FE156A7A939
3EBEAA36

000049F8:
88FEFFEA
```

Hex fix


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

quezcotl said:
			
		

> Wait... im confused now... when you're dead next to lynne (talking with a lamp...), what are you supposed to do?
> I got over to her body but then a cutscene happends and I restart from the same position as the beginning.
> am I doing something wrong? or is it AP?



when the cut scenes happen you will venture back to the past 
to see what happened and you are given a chance to ammend your mistakes by saving her


----------



## BoxShot (Jun 20, 2010)

Hurray now to wait a few months.


----------



## banchan (Jun 20, 2010)

Pong, how can I fix the rom with your code ?


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

banchan said:
			
		

> Pong, how can I fix the rom with your code ?
> 
> did you try the patch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 20, 2010)

banchan said:
			
		

> Pong, how can I fix the rom with your code ?



http://filetrip.net/f11940-Ghost-Trick-Pong-1-0.html

its now in a easy patch form


----------



## elixirdream (Jun 20, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> banchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pong... besides blank text, is the AP about you can't die?
when they start counting down like 3 - 2 - 1 - 0 
it takes forever to reach 0


----------



## banchan (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know where you found it but NOW texts appear !

And now, I could pass "7:02pm" chapter successfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for answer, you resolved my problem in a few minutes.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 20, 2010)

Trailer looks great, this'll be a must-play once the English version comes out.

Also lol @ the nfo. Scene drama ftw.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 20, 2010)

I want to pirate this NOW!


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 20, 2010)

I wish I knew some Japanese though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this is atleast a great demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully the western version also gets a patch.

wow, this game is awesome so far.
love the gameplay. cant wait for the western version.


----------



## quezcotl (Jun 20, 2010)

HAHAH, I JUST FINISHED THE SAVE THE GIRL PUZZLE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was stuck for like 1 hour.
but when I figured it out, I did it in like 30-40 seconds at most.

hahaha.

Spoilers but, make headphone break with the umbrella when she stretch for her headphone. let cookie fall down on the right side of the sofa, jump across the screen down to the tv-table and make the door in it smash the rat so he & cookie fall under sofa then girl goes under sofa to calm down dog and assassin miss them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Couldnt believe my eyes on how easy it was. I tried like 15 diffrent ways before this


----------



## DarkKnight (Jun 20, 2010)

So how playable is this to people who can't read japanese?


----------



## Crahlo (Jun 20, 2010)

DarkKnight said:
			
		

> So how playable is this to people who can't read japanese?



You will not get the story, but the gameplay is all right for poeple who can't read Japanese.
In fact it's pretty fun!


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 20, 2010)

Love how unique this game is in every way! Hopefully it`s going to be really hard


----------



## miruki (Jun 21, 2010)

Need to resist urge to play through the whole game in Japanese. This is so addicting. But the story is pretty good too and I want to get more of it. So I really need to wait for the English release of this one. ;_;


----------



## Gligli (Jun 21, 2010)

I've tried all the patches I found from these pages, but it doesn't make it work at all for DSOne. Two blanks screens, as if unpatched...


----------



## Tycho01 (Jun 21, 2010)

As above, I'm getting blank screens when booting the game whatever I do (Bahamut release, R4, tried multiple firmwares and patches). Kinda losing hope, I've tried all the advice I could find, both Japanese and English. :/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 21, 2010)

Interesting... It's not exactly like Ace Attorney but they share similarities. This still looks great though.


----------



## Tycho01 (Jun 22, 2010)

Heads up to those that were having trouble using DSTT, got it to work with 'Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev05(JAP)'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I forgot in what ways I patched the rom, 'cuz I pretty much tried all of them before >_>, but I'm guessing any should do, really.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 22, 2010)

Tycho01 said:
			
		

> Heads up to those that were having trouble using DSTT, got it to work with 'Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev05(JAP)'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well DSTT users arnt having problems






only noobs who dont know where to get a reliable DSTT update


----------



## Tycho01 (Jun 23, 2010)

I thought I saw two in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, halfway through now. I really hope this game is going to catch on in Japan as well as abroad, because so far it's _awesome_, srsly. Definitely want for this to influence future games in the genre!


----------



## doyama (Jun 24, 2010)

Just finished the game and it was a real blast. The story was well paced and for me, always kept me wanting to play more to find out  more about what was going on. I especially liked how the mechanism for 'resetting' the final time line was well thought out and actually had actually been setup throughout the game. Rather than being somewhat pulled out of a hat without any underlying buildup. 

I'm not sure why people think there's some kind of "Ace Attorney" influence. I've played through the game and it was quite enjoyable. But they didn't have any call backs to any Ace Attorney characters, and game mechanic wise it's totally different. I'd argue that there are much less of the 'insanely flamboyant' characters that are common in the Ace Attorney series. 

I can definitely see them at least trying to make a translation of the game. The story and characters I think are engaging and can be translated between cultures. So I don't see any major hurdles in doing so aside from the effort required which is actually much less than most other games.

I'd recommend against playing the game if you don't understand Japanese. You can theoretically fumble through the mechanics of the game and complete it. It's pretty simple to do so without reading any Japanese. But really the story is what shines in this game, and you'd be missing out on what really makes the game tick.


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Jun 24, 2010)

lmao i think i know how ace attorney cases are now made, if the ghost trick fails in saving the patient, they start to make a case about it XD


----------



## Tycho01 (Jun 24, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Just finished the game and it was a real blast. [...] I especially liked how the mechanism for 'resetting' the final time line was well thought out and actually had actually been setup throughout the game. Rather than being somewhat pulled out of a hat without any underlying buildup.
> Yeah, same. Not to mention
> 
> 
> ...


The way I saw this, the art and game-play were admittedly quite different, but if you were to judge by the dialog (or BGMs/SEs for that matter), it was very reminiscent of Ace Attorney. If you played those in Japanese as well, I think you'd notice the style of jokes to be the same (protagonist noting the others' comments not being particularly applicable, the "??????" in ???????, that kinda small stuff). Then there was Missile, the investigator that looked very similar to Phoenix (only in 3D, not the sprite), and a few other references in text. It's small things really, but I definitely noticed, probably if I hadn't known before as well.


----------



## doyama (Jun 25, 2010)

For all the non-Japanese readers apparently the game was announced at E3 and will be out this winter.

http://www.2d-x.com/e3-2010-ghost-trick-phantom-detective/

Definitely worth waiting for


----------



## Kislii13 (Jun 25, 2010)

I`m stuck in 15th episode (am 2:42). 
help me please.


----------



## Man_Hunt (Jun 25, 2010)

can anyone help me? i'm stuck in chapter 8
where many guys with night vision google in jail
damn is pretty hard to go throught that stage


----------



## Kislii13 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Man_Hunt*

as a ghost go to the bench in the 2nd room. when 1st guardian (G)`ve turned aside, click "painter"(P)icon. he runs under the bench. 
between 1 and 2 floor sniper lies. click "action" to open floorhole bw 1&2. he`s falling. close the hole.
wait antill he goes to the 1st floor through hole and open it.
as a ghost go to the right side of a hole.
U`ll be lucky, if at this moment 2nd G begins to go up to stairs. click (P)icon. 
as a ghots close the flore and go to the drums. hit it. when 3rd G comes closer, open the hole. 
call P.
close a hole and call P to the exit


----------



## Inunah (Jun 25, 2010)

Jax2004 said:
			
		

> US Available 6/25/10


Fixed.


----------



## arella (Jun 26, 2010)

works on cycloDS firmware 1.59


----------



## Raven1992 (Jun 26, 2010)

So far I'm absolutely loving it, but I'm stuck X_X
Help!

I've just saved the girl from the dark Trap Room under the police office thing (the trap with the light, fan, ball, cupid statue, and revolver. er.. Where the um... Scientist with the bird on his head is.. or something. 

Anyway, I um, did that, and then she went into the hatch. Then I went to a few other locations, but nothing was happening anywhere o_o
It's not progressing! What am I meant to do!

EDIT: Oh, I had to keep annoying the two guards by making the papers go back and forth >_


----------



## Man_Hunt (Jun 27, 2010)

Kislii13 said:
			
		

> *Man_Hunt*
> 
> as a ghost go to the bench in the 2nd room. when 1st guardian (G)`ve turned aside, click "painter"(P)icon. he runs under the bench.
> between 1 and 2 floor sniper lies. click "action" to open floorhole bw 1&2. he`s falling. close the hole.
> ...



thx bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





how about chapter 10, i'm stuck again


----------

